# Blair Witch Sequel



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, it had to happen eventually; A sequel to one of the most overrated snoozefests ever created. Wonder how many F-Bombs will be dropped in this one? Furthermore, will the people who are "victims" in this flick be as stupid as, or even more so, than the original characters? Only time will tell. 

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17569


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Not trying to be a jerk but - you spelled Blair "Balir."


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Not trying to be a jerk but - this happened like what 8 years ago?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

saint paul mn said:


> Not trying to be a jerk but - this happened like what 8 years ago?


Did you actually read the article or just jump on DeadDude's bandwagon??



> know, I know, we've been hearing about a supposed sequel all decade, but this time it does sound like Sanchez and Myrick are closer than ever, at least to finally getting a straight answer out of Lionsgate.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The first sequel was so bad it only had 13% positive reviews (by Rottentomatoes). I guess it made money though if they're thinking of a 2nd sequel.


----------



## Hal Decor (Oct 5, 2009)

A sequel? You Have to be kidding! The first B.W.P. movie was the worst movie I have ever seen. The only reason it was famous was because they duped so many people into going to see that stupid thing.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Ahhhh commercials work


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> Did you actually read the article


The article is _that_ good, is it? 

Take it from me, Saint Paul: don't bother. The original movie and those idiot hack "filmmakers" have gotten enough attention already. Don't give them anymore.

Book of Shadows may not have been a good movie, nor anything more than an in-name-only cash-in on the success of the first, but unlike the original film- it was at least worth sitting through once. If only for the reason that you didn't have to watch 3 completely retarded stoners blame their own stupidity on ghosts and the possibility that the townspeople were messing with them.

Oh, and Hal - it was a success for more than just that reason. It's also because people are stupid enough to believe in ghosts and trendy alternate religions that were hot at the time because teens who thought they were witches and all goth were into them.

Any news item about furthering this asanine franchise is insulting to the fandom of this genre.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> The article is _that_ good, is it?


Can you possibly post without being antagonistically sarcastic?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> Can you possibly post without being antagonistically sarcastic?





> Did you actually read the article or just jump on DeadDude's bandwagon??


Can *you*?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I wasn't being sarcastic. I asked if he read the article because his comment indicated that he may not have actually read it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> Not trying to be a jerk but - you spelled Blair "Balir."


The above statement should never have been posted in the first place.

I alerted the Admin about the misspelling and was waiting for it to be taken care of. If I were the mod for this forum, it would have been handled ASAP, but alas, I am not and there's no way to fix it immediately, so it's a waiting game. Nobody's fault there, it's just human error. Plain and simple.

I see mistakes on this board all the time with spelling, but I don't try to be anal retentive about it, by hurting others feelings and trying to make them look stupid. That's just wrong, no two ways about it. If it bothered you so much, the proper thing to do would have been to help me get it rectified by sending Zombie-F, Vlad, or Doc Morbius a PM and have it taken care of in a timely fashion. No muss, no fuss. Your pointing out my small error was nothing more than your ongoing hostilities toward me and trying to make me look foolish. Be that as it may, I would have also appreciated either a PM or a message of sorts. This could have been all civil and handled "behind closed doors." There's no sense to be rude to me and other board members, especially where it pertains to Haunti. The next time, just be more considerate of everyone and send a PM.

Now, back to our regularly scheduled program already in progresss...


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic. I asked if he read the article because his comment indicated that he may not have actually read it.


the only reason i'm not screaming at you right now is because you have the word "steampunk" in your profile.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread is getting a little scary.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Well, it had to happen eventually; A sequel to one of the most overrated snoozefests ever created. Wonder how many F-Bombs will be dropped in this one? Furthermore, will the people who are "victims" in this flick be as stupid as, or even more so, than the original characters? Only time will tell.
> 
> http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17569


I'm with you, Sin - Another 'great' idea from the over-thinkers in Hollywood.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

RoxyBlue said:


> This thread is getting a little scary.


If that is true, Roxy, then it is more frightening than the original film was.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sinister said:


> If that is true, Roxy, then it is more frightening than the original film was.


LOL, you're right about that Well, the good thing is, I didn't get motion sickness from looking at the thread.:googly:


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Huh.

I actually found the original Blair Witch Project to be the only movie to ever actually scare me. Sure, a "Halloween" might make me jump, but I was never scared. None of those so-called "horror" films ever made be recoil in horror. But Blair Witch...man, I was jumping at shadows at 3 in the afternoon and didn't sleep at all that night. If the original guys can go an do a *smart* sequel, then I'll be waiting for it.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

I really liked it. I thought it was a fun movie and it scared the hell out of me the first time I saw it. 
Paranormal Activity is also a great great movie that is very much like blair witch but I def thought it was scarier. I was up til 5:30 and slept with the light on and I live on horror.


----------

